# Easy Super Bowl Pulled Pork



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

With the Super Bowl coming up this weekend I thought I would post an easy recipe for Pulled Pork that I always make. Im also curious to see what other people will be making for the big game so post away!

Start witha 2 pound pork tenderlion(you can also use a pork shoulder & remove the bone after cooking). Rub it with salt,pepper,onion & garlic Powder, poke a few holes in it and place it in a large crock pot. Add one or two bottles of _Root Beer _until the meat is almost covered. Let it cook on low over night or early sunday morning for 6 hours. Drain off the liquid and pull the pork apart. It should be really tender and just fall apart. Put back in the slow cooker and add a bottle of your favorite BBQ sauce and leave it on low for an hour. Serve on buns and there you go! I like to add cheese, coleslaw, and pickles (sometimes a slice of red onion) on top of my Pulled Pork sandwiches!

So what will you be making for the Super Bowl?


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

WOW...root beer?? never did it with rootbeer before. Ill have to try that considering I love rootbeer. And of course Pulled pork. thanks for this.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

I think this particular forum gets over looked, so here is my shamless bumb


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

BeerAdvocate said:


> I think this particular forum gets over looked, so here is my shamless bumb


I agree. I love talking food and trying different recipes. Thank's for the root-beer and pulled-pork idea. I will try that! Cheers


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Man, this recipe sounds great. Exotic. I'll give it a try. I am a huge fan of Pulled pork. In Florida it is quite common but here in Texas I don't see a whole lot of it. The brisket is the pre-dominant BBQ entree in the Lonestar state.
Thanks Travis!


----------



## Tampadave (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a nice easy recipe for pulled pork too. 

Get a 5-8 pound Boston Butt from your butcher, DO NOT TRIM THE FAT OFF. 

Rub it with a mixture of:

Good quaility Hungarian Paprika
Garlic Powder(not salt)
White pepper
Black Pepper
Onion powder(not salt)

The majority of the spices in the rub should be the paprika, you can add some spicy stuff like cayenne, chili powder and/or chipotle(if you want a more smokey flavored heat)

Coat the meat with olive oil and pat the spices on until it forms a "crust"

Now into a covered roasting pan with the fat side of the boston butt up. Cook @ 225 degrees until it is done (10-12 hours) 

if you have a smoker, even better.


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

Dave, I made a Butt last week very similar to the one you described above. It was fantastic! Only real difference in mine was that I used a huge skillet and seared the outside before popping it in the oven. Burnt my fingers a few times on that one!

I gotta quit reading this food stuff this early, now I'm starving!!


----------

